# The Upcoming Movie Leaks Thread



## vampiregenocide (Jan 14, 2011)

This thread is for rumours, leaks and opinions on upcoming films. If you find any info or pictures etc concerning new movies in the works, post it here. If it has a fll trailer and is near release, then make a new thread. This is more for hype and shit.

Anyway, starting off, a picture of Andrew Garfield as Spider-Man in the new reboot. Note the claw marks on his chest, kinda confirms the Lizard is making an appearance (played by Rhys Ifans). Another villain apparently in it is Van Adder, a disgruntled employee of Osborn Industries who is experimented on and becomes a monster called 'Proto-Goblin'. This implies they're setting up for a green goblin appearence in the second movie. It will be in 3D and is released in 2012.


----------



## UltraParanoia (Jan 18, 2011)

BEST NEWS:




> Arnold Schwarzenegger is looking to return to the movie business and told *Krone.at* (via *TheArnoldFans.com*) that he is looking at three possible scripts. Here's a translation of the quote:
> 
> *"Currently I'm reading three scripts. One topic/script, which I considered a long time ago before governor, is delighting me particularly. In it I would play an older [German] soldier, who gets the order at the ending of the war to kill a bunch of kids. But he doesn't do it and get them to safety at the risk of his life and it has all kind of adventure. This script is based on a true story!"*
> 
> ...


 

WORST NEWS:




> One of the biggest debates before Sam Raimi's first *Spider-Man* movie was released in theaters in 2002 was the fact that they were going with organic webshooters. This time around, it looks like the production is going with mechanical webshooters. It was first hinted at in the first official photo of Andrew Garfield as Spidey (see cropped below) and was confirmed by Emma Stone, who plays Gwen Stacy, at the Golden Globe Awards.








​​


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 19, 2011)

Good news about Arnie. Not sure what I feel about the webshooters, I mean they were mechanical originally so I dunno.


----------

